
Harvard Business School Gives Steve Jobs An "F" - aj
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-is-a-bad-manager-says-harvard-business-review-2009-6
======
redorb
Jobs has ambition rather than "humbition." - I just puked; who makes this shit
up? ... thats not even a fucking word.

~~~
redorb
[http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GGLS_enUS322US322&so...](http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GGLS_enUS322US322&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=humbition)

shows only 2,100 results (which means its bogus) guessing the language ruined
it, my apologies.

